
Samsung Petitions Supreme Court of U.S. to review patent case re: Apple - ianamartin
http://www.fosspatents.com/2015/12/apple-v-samsung-petition-for-supreme.html
======
ianamartin
This is going to be interesting to watch.

In my entirely not-a-lawyer opinion, this could be a great opportunity for the
court to clean up some of the problems with our current patent system.

Or they could deny cert and do nothing for a variety of reasons. Either way
will be fun to watch play out.

